

Evolve or die - vgnet
http://blogs.msdn.com/b/thinkux/archive/2012/04/17/evolve-or-die.aspx

======
Akram
Forget about BBC.. I'm still hating the new Twitter design. It is awful. It is
far more unfriendlier then the older version. Making me completely switch to
Hootsuite.

